# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Video hướng dẫn làm lẩu cá hồi Sapa

## dulichnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## iphone5

Nhìn mà thèm quá

----------

